# No LFS! What To Feed The Fishies!?



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey gang,

I've had my tank up and running since July and have fed my fish, an Ocellaris Clown, Yellow Tailed Damsel, Royal Gramma Basslet and a Cardinalfish a steady diet of some tropical flake food and some fresh shrimp (blended w/saltwater and frozen into ice cubes) shavings ever since. I also have about 8 blue legged hermits (very small) in the tank as well that do a wonderful job cleaning up the leftovers (with the addition of an occasional shrimp pellet). They like the diet very well (although the Cardinalfish is very finicky). However, I was wondering what else is available to feed them. The nearest saltwater fish store to me is 1 hr. and 20 minutes away and not recommended. So, you see, I'm trying to do this myself. I usually just go to the local super market and get a few shrimp and process them myself. Other than the obvious stuff, i.e., fresh bits of fish, clams/scallops or shrimp, what can they be fed? Can they have canned tuna (packed in spring water of course and then rinsed and blended), leaf lettuce, or other veggies?

As for finicky, I occasionally put a few drops of garlic juice and sometimes even a few slivers of the pungent bulb as well in their frozen shrimp mixture. This seems to get them eating, however the Cardinalfish is still not eating as well as I would like. I've been feeding him some shrimp bits after the lights go out at night, but I never see him eating like the other fish. He's a real grazer and picks small pieces off the tank wall or off the sand or rock. He apparently is eating enough for I've had him now for nearly a month and he's very healthy. I read they will eat at night better, so he must be eating the shrimp off the rocks and bottom when the lights are out.

Any suggestions?

Much thanks in advance.


----------



## Fat_Fender_40 (Sep 10, 2007)

No tuna. 

One, tuna is really hard for the fish to digest.
Two, the oil and other nasty stuff in the can create a mess out of the tank.


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks FF40. But no tuna if it's taken out of the can, drained and rinsed before being blended w/saltwater and frozen (ala mysis shrimp)?

Again, I'm not talking about something everyday either, something only to fill in for the shrimp, tropical fish flake and shrimp pellets.

How about it? Also what about leaf lettuce that's been wilted or left to partially wither?

Thanks.


----------



## Falina (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm a 100% FW girl, but I know a lot of my fish will readily accept and enjoy frozen peas if they're de-husked and thawed. Could maybe givi it a try.

I'd steer away from the tuna as it's not only the canned stuff that is bad for them, but generally any type of oily fish like tuna, salmon and mackrel isn't good for their digestive system.


----------



## caferacermike (Oct 3, 2006)

Shell fish. crab, mussels, clams, octopus, squid.... stuff like that are generally about the best thing you can blend up and feed. If you can find Nori sheets at the supermarket they are great for additional nutrients. Get the pure seaweed,nothing added type. Generally sold in "ethnic" aisles in the Asian section. They are the outerwraps for sushi. Blend a sheet into your food.


----------



## FishFan (Jun 24, 2007)

Thanks for the help friends. I'll look for some seaweed wraps locally, but I doubt they'll be any. I'll try and nab something else than shrimp too. 

Any fish selections? Something perhaps less fatty (tuna, mackerel, etc.)? Any veggies selections other than shelled peas?


----------



## Cashay (Oct 11, 2007)

Falina said:


> I'm a 100% FW girl, but I know a lot of my fish will readily accept and enjoy frozen peas if they're de-husked and thawed. Could maybe givi it a try.
> 
> I'd steer away from the tuna as it's not only the canned stuff that is bad for them, but generally any type of oily fish like tuna, salmon and mackrel isn't good for their digestive system.


 Hey how do you do the pea thing, I know thawed and taken out of the shell, but do you just drop it in or have to mash it up or what?


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

i do peas maybe once or twice a month is all because its messy lol i just open the can, drain, rinse, drain, rinse, drain, then hold the pea under water and mash it with my forefinger and thumb so the innards squeeze out, then throw away the shell  it will float about, then get eaten or go up the filter. i generally dont have to scoop out leftovers, especially with the cories in the tank!


----------

